# Desert turkeys



## Gdawg175 (Jul 12, 2019)

Random question, but has anyone ever turkey hunted Vernon? Spent a lot of time out there lion hunting this winter and considering trying it on the GS hunt. Not asking for spots or anything like that, just curious if anyone has hunted them out there and or been successful. Thanks!


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

The first question I would ask is have you ever seen or heard turkeys out there? There are turkeys in the Oquirrh's and Stansbury Mts but if you have spent a lot of time out there and have never seen or heard turkeys I don't think it would be my first choice in an area to go.


----------



## MooseMeat (Dec 27, 2017)

Sounds like you’ve found the few groups of birds that are out there. You’ll have company. There is success to be had, but you’d be better off hunting after the first week when everyone else gives up.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I have watched turkeys out there a few times and tried to get close a few times for a picture or two but they are pretty skiddish.

There are enough people out there regularly that I don’t think I’d wanna hunt it but you may find a quiet enough area to set up. 

Take note of the private land around there and give it a go


----------



## Gdawg175 (Jul 12, 2019)

BPturkeys said:


> The first question I would ask is have you ever seen or heard turkeys out there? There are turkeys in the Oquirrh's and Stansbury Mts but if you have spent a lot of time out there and have never seen or heard turkeys I don't think it would be my first choice in an area to go.











i may have seen a couple 🤷🏻‍♀️


----------



## Gdawg175 (Jul 12, 2019)

Bax* said:


> I have watched turkeys out there a few times and tried to get close a few times for a picture or two but they are pretty skiddish.
> 
> There are enough people out there regularly that I don’t think I’d wanna hunt it but you may find a quiet enough area to set up.
> 
> Take note of the private land around there and give it a go











think I’ll give it a go!


----------

